# I'm looking in to starting a group in CONNECTICUT



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

...IF ANY IS INTERESTED, PLEASE CONTACT ME. I CAN SURE USE THE HELP IN GETTING THIS TOGETHER. I DIDN'T REALIZE HOW MUCH WORK THERE IS TO IT.Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

oKay, I guess I'll have to do the best I can. I'll let you all know how it goes. I will keep you all updated.Jadair


----------

